# VHI 06 11 renewal 01/06 - 2 children



## DizzyKid (28 May 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Got my renewal for this and looking at any alternative to this plan with VHI (pay monthly from salary). Need good outpatient cover incl. Physio, physical therapist and GP. Looked at PMI 14 11; price per child; 370pa but does not appear to cover visits to physical therapist.

Any advice.[/FONT]


----------



## snowyb (29 May 2013)

Hello DizzyKid,

I was checking out different plans on the VHI website and I noticed that physical therapist cover was actually included on some
plans, while this information was not actually shown on the HIA website.   With this in mind, I checked out plan PMI 14 11 with VHI 
over the phone, as its not available to check out on their website.   She confirmed that physical therapy is covered on plan PMI 14 11.  
 A total of 7 visits x 25 euro per visit per annum is allowable - note this is a combined total with the other alternative therapies listed. 

Plan PMI 14 11;   
Price per adult;  1050pa  -  good hospital cover + good outpatient cover(similar to PMI 06 11).
Price per child;     370pa;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?233&257/ 



I appreciate that you pay through your salary and for convenience would prefer to stay with VHI.  However, there is actually better value 
available if you were to consider Aviva Health or Laya Healthcare.  They both operate direct payment through your salary also and their 
outpatient cover for physiotherapy and Gp visits is a lot more generous than VHI.  
Details with each provider as follows;

AVIVA HEALTH

Option 1;

Health Plan 06;   
Price per adult;  980pa;   Good hospital cover + good outpatient cover( similar to vhi plans above, cheaper prices)
Price per child;   356pa; 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?233&257&309/


Option 2;

Health Plan 10;
Price per adult;  1189pa; 
Price per child;   389pa; Good hospital cover and extra outpatient cover ie.
 ( 50% up to 30euro x 25 gp visits,  50% up to 30euro x 25 physio visits,  50% up to 30 euro X 24 physical therapy visits etc etc)

NOTE; I included this plan as its good value price wise for the children,  if they use a lot of outpatient expenses gp etc.  
Children can be on a different plan to adults, with the same provider,  so you could be on Health plan 06 above and the children
on Health Plan 10,  if that suits your circumstances.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?233&317/


LAYA HEALTHCARE

Total Health Choice
Price per adult;   1017pa  (1047pa)
Price per child;    318pa  (327pa)
Good hospital cover and extra outpatient cover  such as physio 50% x 25 visits,  physical therapy 50% x 8 visits, 50% gp visits( unlimited visits)

NOTE; prices in brackets include 3% charge when paying by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?233&323/


Hope this helps with your decision.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## DizzyKid (29 May 2013)

Thank you so much Snowyb.  This helps a lot.


----------

